# 

## silencer7

Chodzi o element sufitu podwieszanego zrobiony w takim stylu:


Chciałbym zrobić tak samo jak na zdjęciu i w związku z tym moje pytanie. 
W wielu miejscach czytałem żeby nie skręcać ze sobą profili CD i UD w przypadku sufitów i CW i UW w przypadku ścian, tylko po prostu je wciskać jeden w drugi.
Na tym zdjęciu:

widać, że wykonawca profile CD i UD skręcił są ze sobą, co w sumie jest logiczne żeby unieruchomić ten zewnętrzny UD i powiąząć tę ramkę ze sobą, ale - no właśnie - czy jest jakieś "ale"?
Czy jest to wykonane prawidłowo?

----------


## Kris2222

Flash to podpowiedz jak to zrobić bo mam podobną wizje   :Lol:

----------


## silencer7

> bardzo dobrze ze skrecil  przynajmniej nic sie nie rusza
> tyle tylko, ze do sufitu jak pokazales wczesniej stelaz wykonuje sie zupelnie inaczej.


A mógłbyś opisać jak? W jednym pomieszczeniu fachura zaczął mi robić już taki stelaż właśnie w ten sposób - czy w takim stylu w ogóle to nie ma racji bytu czy mogłoby zostać?

----------


## FlashBack

fachura skoro podjal sie wykonania to wie co robi, mozesz spac spokojnie  :big grin: 
przyjdzie na to kit (gips) i bedzie git.
przeciez jak cos to, przyjdzie i poprawi.

tu bede zlosliwy:
jedno mozna powiedziec dobrego, ze ten fachman potrafi poslugiwac sie wiertarka, wkretarka i nawet potrafi przeciac profil ciekawe tylko czym go tnie.

----------


## silencer7

> fachura skoro podjal sie wykonania to wie co robi, mozesz spac spokojnie 
> przyjdzie na to kit (gips) i bedzie git.
> przeciez jak cos to, przyjdzie i poprawi.


Wiesz co, będę spał spokojnie jak będę wiedział, że to jest zrobione zgodnie ze sztuką, a nie że przyjdzie i poprawi  :smile:  Zwłaszcza, że będzie mi robił podobnie w innym pomieszczeniu. Ponawiam więc prośbę o opis jak to wykonać poprawnie  :smile:

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> fachura skoro podjal sie wykonania to wie co robi, mozesz spac spokojnie 
> przyjdzie na to kit (gips) i bedzie git.
> przeciez jak cos to, przyjdzie i poprawi.
> 
> 
> Wiesz co, będę spał spokojnie jak będę wiedział, że to jest zrobione zgodnie ze sztuką, a nie że przyjdzie i poprawi  Zwłaszcza, że będzie mi robił podobnie w innym pomieszczeniu. Ponawiam więc prośbę o opis jak to wykonać poprawnie


nie chce by facet mnie przeklinal  :big grin: 
szczescie, ze konstrukcja nie bedzie poddawana zmiennym obciazeniom procz co najwyzej pracy scian. obrzeza pociagnie akrylem i bedzie fajnie.

----------


## Kris2222

zapewne kątówką 
Flash ciekawy jestem czym ty tniesz , bo nigdy ci nie uwiężę że tniesz nożycami   :cool:

----------


## silencer7

> Napisał silencer7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał FlashBack
> 
> ...


FlashBack nikt cię nie będzie przeklinał, lubię wiedzieć, że to co mam zrobione w domu mam zrobione dobrze, więc proszę jeszcze raz napisz jak to się robi zgodnie ze sztuką. Dzięki z góry.

----------


## FlashBack

kiedys na poczatku mojej przygody z g/k wpadla mi w reke szlifierka. slicznie nia podocinalem profile zlozylem stelaz... przyszedl panoczek z nadzoru inwestorskiego i akurat nakryl mnie przy cieciu kolejnej porcji profili  :big grin:  nie dosc, ze musialme rozebrac wszytko co tego dnia robilem to i jeszcze mnie obciazyli finansowo za profile   :cry:  upieklo mi sie rozbieranie scian z wczesniejszych dni uwierzyli, ze to ten jeden przypadek.
tym sposobem zostalem na wieki uleczony.

----------


## edde

tak z ciekawości: czemu (poza magazynowaniem kurzu, pająków i innego syfu i powiększaniem powierzchni do odkurzania) ma służyć ta podsufitowa półka?

----------


## silencer7

> tak z ciekawości: czemu (poza magazynowaniem kurzu, pająków i innego syfu i powiększaniem powierzchni do odkurzania) ma służyć na podsufitowa półka?


Główne korzyści to m.in. tak jak wspomniałeś:
- magazyn na kurz
- miejsce na pająki i inne zwierzątka
w planie jest wstawienie szyby i założenie specjalnego oświetlenia w celu stworzenia terrarium  :smile:

----------


## silencer7

FlashBack rozumiem, że się nie dowiem?  :smile:

----------


## FlashBack

nom i dzieki ograniczonej wentylacji dodatkwo procz zwierzaczkow bedzie hodowla "pieczarek"

----------


## FlashBack

jak juz to dodaj po jeszcze jednym wieszaku bo weze boa juz nie beda mogly sie tam wylegiwac. i poodkrecaj te 3,5x9

----------


## silencer7

> nom i dzieki ograniczonej wentylacji dodatkwo procz zwierzaczkow bedzie hodowla "pieczarek"


Kurde o tym nie pomyślałem  :smile:  Pieczarki lubię  :smile: 
A tak poważnie - które 3,5x9 mówisz żeby odkręcić i czemu?

----------


## akte

> nie chce by facet mnie przeklinal 
> szczescie, ze konstrukcja nie bedzie poddawana zmiennym obciazeniom *procz co* *najwyzej pracy scian.* obrzeza pociagnie akrylem i bedzie fajnie.


Flash lubię te Twoje tajemnicze wypowiedzi    :Wink2:  

Zdaje się, że na rysunku UD przykręcony jest do ścian murowanych w tym do nośnych.
O jakiej w tym przypadku pracy ścian mówisz   :ohmy:  która miałaby wpływ na tak "zaawansowaną konstrukcję"    :Roll:

----------


## krzysztofh

FlashBack - jak wiesz to odpisz koledze, bo powoli zaczynam wątpić w to czy aby na pewno wiesz jak być powinno. Widzisz na forum a w szczególności w tym dziale ludzie oczekują pomocy i rady, a Ty bawisz sie w kotka i myszkę, pomimo kilkukrotnych próśb kolegi silencer7

----------


## lukasz_p

> FlashBack - jak wiesz to odpisz koledze, bo powoli zaczynam wątpić w to czy aby na pewno wiesz jak być powinno. Widzisz na forum a w szczególności w tym dziale ludzie oczekują pomocy i rady, a Ty bawisz sie w kotka i myszkę, pomimo kilkukrotnych próśb kolegi silencer7


Zgadzam się z kolegą. Jeżeli uważa, że prace zostały źle wykonane, co wyraźnie zasugerował, to niech wyjaśni na czym błędy te miałyby polegać.

----------


## Kris2222

co ma odpisać jak jego motto jasno mówi nam co potrafi   :Lol:

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> nie chce by facet mnie przeklinal 
> szczescie, ze konstrukcja nie bedzie poddawana zmiennym obciazeniom *procz co* *najwyzej pracy scian.* obrzeza pociagnie akrylem i bedzie fajnie.
> 
> 
> Flash lubię te Twoje tajemnicze wypowiedzi    
> 
> Zdaje się, że na rysunku UD przykręcony jest do ścian murowanych w tym do nośnych.
> O jakiej w tym przypadku pracy ścian mówisz   która miałaby wpływ na tak "zaawansowaną konstrukcję"


przeczytaj co napisalem od poczatku do konca.

----------


## krzysztofh

Ja nie uważam się za super fachowca w kwestii RG, ale coś tam wiem i sporo widziałem w Niemczech, no ale to było kilkanaście lat temu, więc może niektóre rozwiązania się zmieniły.
Nie widać dokładnie co to za profil ten wewnętrzny. Ja bym dał typowy uD30 ten, który jest przy ścianie. Ten na zdjęciu chyba ma nieróną pionową płaszczyznę, a do niej chyba ma być coś dokręcone, jak sądzę, ale mogę się mylić.
A może tylko tak mi się wydaje ze djęcia.
Druga sprawa, aj zawsze łączę profile za pomocą nitowania i tak bym zrobił w tym przypadku. Połączenia są mocniejsze i nie odstaje łeb śruby.
Do mocowania do sufitu dałbym wkręcane kołki zakończone uchem, na ktróym powinny wisieć druty regulujące wysokość gzymsu.
Tyle moich uwag.

----------


## jaro'71

A co z tym cięciem kątówką?   :Roll:  Że zardzewieje?

----------


## FlashBack

> A co z tym cięciem kątówką?   Że zardzewieje?


sucha zabudowa to, nie zabudowa byle inwestor sie wprowadzil a potem ....
tylko to ma sluzyc latami.

----------


## popolg

ooooooooo mój sufit jak miło   :Lol:   :big grin:   cięte kątówka jak najbardziej wszystko i nie martw się o nie ciebie nie bedzie a te profile będą sobie wisiały i wisiały... wiec Forumowy królu  suchej zabudowy jak to zrobic prawidłowo wszystko zeby nam nie pospadało na głowy wszystkim a sposobów jak zrobic taki stelaż pod to to są dziesiątki  mi tak było najwygodniej  nic nie peka itd... wiec jest dobrze   :Wink2:   poskrecałem sobie to wszystko bo tak mi było wygodniej i tyle...  ale zrobiłem to sam a nie zapłaciłem ci 100 zł za metr   :Lol:   za zabudowę nietypową prosto linijną    
tak to sie nazywa fachowo podobno    :smile:

----------


## Kris2222

flash e w jednym temacie napisałeś o sobie tak , w odpowiedzi do Rom-kana ,
nie skręcam , nie nituje bo nie mam na to czasu ,liczy sie ilość a nie jakoś

wiec co ty możesz nam poradzić ? skoro sam fuszerki wykonujesz 
i nie wciskaj mi kitu że nie tniesz profili kątówką , bo w to ci nie uwiężę ,ciołeś kiedyś profil nożycami  -skoro nie masz czasu to zapewne nie

----------


## FlashBack

> ooooooooo mój sufit jak miło     cięte kątówka jak najbardziej wszystko i nie martw się o nie ciebie nie bedzie a te profile będą sobie wisiały i wisiały... wiec Forumowy królu  suchej zabudowy jak to zrobic prawidłowo wszystko zeby nam nie pospadało na głowy wszystkim a sposobów jak zrobic taki stelaż pod to to są dziesiątki  mi tak było najwygodniej  nic nie peka itd... wiec jest dobrze    poskrecałem sobie to wszystko bo tak mi było wygodniej i tyle...  ale zrobiłem to sam a nie zapłaciłem ci 100 zł za metr    za zabudowę nietypową prosto linijną    
> tak to sie nazywa fachowo podobno


dziekuje za wyroznienie. gratuluje podejscia "bo mi tak wygodnie".
nie wiem co to, zabudowa nietypowa i co to jest to, "itd..."

----------


## krzysztofh

Cięcie profili powinno sie wykonywać wyłącznie nożycami do blachy. Przy budowach wielkoformatowych pewnie duże firmy maja jakieś gilotyny, ale technologi w tym przypadku pozostaje taka sama.
Rzecz jasna że po ucięciu szlifierka kątową profil cały nie skoroduje i w normalnych warunkach będzie stanowił solidną konstrukcję przez wiele lat, ale po prostu tak się nie robi. Są po prostu pewne zasady i już. Cięcie nożycami nie powoduje miejscowego przegrzania materiału i nie powoduje spalenia ocynku.

----------


## FlashBack

> flash e w jednym temacie napisałeś o sobie tak , w odpowiedzi do Rom-kana ,
> nie skręcam , nie nituje bo nie mam na to czasu ,liczy sie ilość a nie jakoś
> 
> wiec co ty możesz nam poradzić ? skoro sam fuszerki wykonujesz 
> i nie wciskaj mi kitu że nie tniesz profili kątówką , bo w to ci nie uwiężę ,ciołeś kiedyś profil nożycami  -skoro nie masz czasu to zapewne nie


tak dokladnie napisalem  :big grin:  fajnie mi to wyszlo hehe

----------


## popolg

Nie ma za co  :Wink2:  
zabudowa nietypowa tak to nazwał jeden z fachowców na tym forum  logicznie myśląc typowy sufit  podwieszany to to nie jest... wiec moze stad ta nazwa.Itd czytać: i tak dalej taki skrót w języku polskim   :big grin:   chodziło o to ze nie peka nie wygina sie i tym podobne cuda i najważniejsze nie odpadł jeszcze a rdza juz go tam zapewne atakuje    :Lol:   myślisz żeby go może zdemontować juz zanim sam spadnie ??? twoje posty dały mi wiele do myslenia zaczynam sie bac w sumie to teraz siedze nawet pod tym sufitem o zgrozo....    :Wink2:  

ooo a to juz gotowy sufit

----------


## poselrulez

ja nie skręcam bo sruba odstaje i jest problem lepiej jst zacisnąc zaciskarką do tego przeznaczona

----------


## resor

po pierwsze to ja nigdy nie ciołem profli kątówka bo tnie sie wolniej jak dla mnie  i zostaja zadziory i trzeba przyszlifowac .rozbierałem sufit ktory wisial z 8 lat i byly ciete kątówka profile.też sie dziwiłem ale te profile byly tak grube że po kilkukrotnym cieciu pekł mi sworzen w nozycach ... rdzy nigdzie na żadnych profilu nie widziałem


co do skrecania profili to należ tego unikac.po przykreceniu płyty wszystko bedzie sie trzymac .skrecenie profili ze soba spowoduje że praca sciany bedzie bezposrednio przeniesiona na sufit a w przypadku nie skrecenia praca sciany też bedzie przeniesiona ale w inny sposób bo poprzez plyte g-k ktora zniweluje to odkształcenie

----------


## silencer7

popolg spoko wyszło  :smile:  Chcę zrobić podobnie, powiedz mi ile masz halogenów po długości i po szerokości pomieszczenia?

----------


## popolg

pokój ok4x5 w sumie 10 halogenów 20w ale wymieniam na ledy   :Wink2:    czyli na dłuższej ścianie 2x3 na krótszej2x2

----------


## daniowiola

Robię teraz na poddaszu stelaż na suficie i działówki. Jaka najlepsza kolejność?

----------


## popolg

kolejność nie ważna !!! ważne żeby nie ciąć kątówką   :big grin:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## jaro'71

> kolejność nie ważna !!! ważne żeby nie ciąć kątówką


No, bo krople wody wyciskające się z wełny załatwią konstrukcję na amen  :Wink2: 
Popolg, super fotki (znaczy sufity, znaczy to pod sufitem...)  :big grin:

----------


## daniowiola

> kolejność nie ważna !!! ważne żeby nie ciąć kątówką


Kątówką nie utne bo prądu narazie niemam na budowie   :big grin:

----------


## jaro'71

> Napisał popolg
> 
> kolejność nie ważna !!! ważne żeby nie ciąć kątówką     
> 
> 
> Kątówką nie utne bo prądu narazie niemam na budowie


Najpierw działówki, potem stelaż (przykręcany także do działówek, najczęściej  :Wink2:  )

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał daniowiola
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał popolg
> 
> ...


 cos ty nie znasz sie, najpierw trzeba poszpachlowac plyty  :big grin:

----------


## lukasz_p

To w końcu skręcać czy nie te profile UD i CD?  :big grin:

----------


## popolg

> To w końcu skręcać czy nie te profile UD i CD?


NIE jesli pytasz o sufity przynajmniej   :Wink2:

----------


## FlashBack

> To w końcu skręcać czy nie te profile UD i CD?


tak skrecac nie wyginac

----------


## popolg

> PostWysłany: Pon, 2 Marzec 2009 21:45    Temat postu:
> lukasz_p napisał:
> To w końcu skręcać czy nie te profile UD i CD?
> 
> tak skrecac nie wyginac


jakas nowa teoria ?  :Wink2:

----------


## smerfciamajda

A co z zaciskarkami? Czy takie połączenie też jest dobre i nadje się do stawiania konstrukcji G-K?

Taka zaciskarka kosztuje grosze, a efekt jest całkiem niezły. Ma ktoś jakieś doświadczenie?

----------


## grzechk

ja zaciskam łączenia, idzie szybkom i sprewnie, tylko że jak mocniej czymś uderzysz, to prfile mogą się rozłączyć. Ja planuję przykręcając płyty złapać wkrętem te łaczenia, tak więc myślę, że ostatecznie będzie ok.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Pozwolę sobie odgrzac temat.... wcześniej go przeoczyłem a i coś o mnie było   :Wink2:  

Reguła że CD nie przykręca się do UD nie dotyczy zabudów specjalnych... tj. paneli oświetleniowych
 czy obudów kanałów czy belek... przy takich zabudowach konstrukcja mus
i być mocna... używam nitów bo mają mniejsze łby i płyta nie odskakuje...

Cięcie kątówką profili....
Blachy ocynkowanej faktycznie nie tnie się kątówka.... a w szczególności
*blachodachówki!* ...przepala się ocynk i zaczyna rdzewieć! 
Traci się gwarancję na dach! Na dach!!! ...a profile? Nie są 
wystawione na warunki atmosferyczne... siedzą sobie w sufitach i skosach w ciepełku...
 bez wilgoci (paroizolacja) i nawet jak coś zacznie rdzewieć to przez 
najbliższe 100lat nie spadnie na głowę! Gorzej z drewnem więźby! 
Szybciej ulegnie czasowi!
Ale spokojnie... nie tnę gumówką-kątówką profili na zabudowy poddaszy... 
nie ze względy na rdzę
 tylko... szybciej mi nożycami i przede wszystkim ciszej! ... no i nie mam konfliktów z klientami   :Wink2:  
Ale przy panelach oświetleniowych czy innych zabudowach 
specjalnych tnę szlifierką bo chodzi o precyzję i nie zagniatam 
końców profili... ciekawe ile dziesięcioleci musi minąć by ta rdza 
spowodowała zagrożenie dla stabilności konstrukcji...

----------


## Akrimka

> ooo a to juz gotowy sufit [img] http://images47.fotosik.pl/74/62c630558feb2483m.jpg [/img]


A jak by  ten syfit by miał być zamkniety z przodu, to.... na stropie przykręcić profil przyscienny, na końcu tego podwieszonego jeszcze jeden przyścienny i to wszytko połączyć krótkimi pionowymi CD?  Czy jest jakaś inna technika?

Chodzi mi o taka zabudowe dokoła kuchni szer na 60cm i 20cm głeboką (odsunetą od stropu).

----------


## compi

Sporo lat temu w którymś z katalogów Rigipsa znalazłem wzmiankę gdzie wręcz  nie zalecali skręcania profili tak przy sufitach, jak i ścianach. Chodziło o występujące naprężenia, które luźne elementy konstrukcji łatwiej są wstanie przenieść niż przy stałym zespoleniu. Bardziej bym zwracał uwagę na wzdłużny sposób mocowania płyty wobec profili, odpowiedni rozstaw wieszaków i specjalne masy do spoinowania. 
Natomiast cięcie profili kątówką na poddaszu raczej nie, gdzie indziej śmiało, tym bardziej jeśli szlifierka ma regulację obrotów i założoną najcieńszą tarczę typu "listek". Korozja może i zeżre stelaż, ale najpierw zgnije płyta  :smile: . Przecięty nożycami profil CD raczej prostych końcówek nie będzie miał, chyba że je wyprostujemy płaskoszczypami  :smile: .

----------


## rael_ww

U mnie wraca temat podwieszanego sufitu. Wcześniej zrobiony był stelaż. Oczywiście pchełkami CD i UD skręcone. Była burzliwa rozmowa z wykonawcą. Ostatecznie powiedział, że może odkręcić, ale że sufit będzie mniej stabilny. On jest zwolennikiem sztywnego łączenia. Łączenia wzdłużne i krzyżowe też złapane. No i chce kręcić płytę do przyściennego CD, a połączenie płyty ze ścianą wzmacniać uniflotem i jakąś siatką. 

Patrząc nawet na ten post, widzę że są różne szkoły. Teraz mam obawy, że najgorszy będzie mix dwóch szkół. Masakra.

----------


## rael_ww

To co.. nakazać mu definitywnie porozkręcanie tych profili CD-UD i łączników krzyżowych?

----------


## rael_ww

> Bardziej bym zwracał uwagę na wzdłużny sposób mocowania płyty wobec profili..


A ja gdzieś czytałem, że zalecane jest poprzeczne mocowanie płyt do profili.

To jak to faktycznie powinno być zrobione?

----------


## edde

prostopadle do profili

----------


## rael_ww

> prostopadle do profili


No ale jak to wytłumaczyć, że tak jest lepiej? Zwłaszcza przy stelażu krzyżowym w dwóch poziomach.
Poza tym przy odstępach 40cm, to chyba trzeba płytę przycinać.. a dając równolegle płyty spotykają się co trzeci profil.

----------


## edde

nikt nie zmusza Cię do rozstawu 40cm, daj 37 i masz rozstaw na całe płyty, choć w praktyce i tak czasem kilka cm lepiej dociąć do profila niż płytą kąty pomieszczenia prostować, tu przesuniesz, dotniesz to w drugim końcu akurat te 2-3 cm zabraknie
a dlaczego? a żeby nie pękało, krawędź cięta i fazowana (lub oryginalna "krótka" i sfazowana) musi zawsze być na profilu i do niego przykręcona, jak dasz ją w powietrzu to raczej na pewno zarysuje, pęknie, w przeciwieństwie do krawędzi "oryginalnych" które śmiało (przy poprawnym stelażu i spoinowaniu) mogą być mocowane np. co 40cm
i nic to do rzeczy nie ma stelaż krzyżowy dwupoziomowy, na krzyżowym jednopoziomowym to przynajmniej płyta miałaby podparte wszystkie krawędzie, w dwupoziomowym krzyżowym tak jak w zwykłym jednopoziomowym już nie i tu płytu idą prostopadle do profili do których je przykręcasz

----------


## LukaEgon

Ja potrzebuję, żeby mnie ktoś pokierował. Mianowicie chodzi o to, że będę robił sufit z płyt w ganku. Tylko jest jeden problem..musi mi to zabrać możliwie jak najmniej miejsca, ponieważ jest tam już teraz dosyć nisko. Zdjęcie było robione ze schodów prowadzących w dół do wyjścia na zewnątrz i to najbardziej na tych schodach jest odczuwalne, że głowa jest blisko krokwi. Proszę o jakąś podpowiedź jak się za to zabrać  :smile:

----------


## LukaEgon

To jak? Pomoże ktoś czy etam?

----------


## andk

Przecież do krokwi nie będziesz kręcić :smile:  Łata albo profil co 60 cm i hajda do przodu. Nic innego nie wymyślisz.

----------


## LukaEgon

Wiec profile prosto do krokwi na wkręty do drewna, bez wieszaków? Jak to się ma do naprężeń i tym podobnych rzeczy? Nie popękają łączenia płyt? Bo nie chciał bym już tego poprawiać poźniej i chcę zrobić dobrze..stąd moje wątpliwości..

----------


## rael_ww

> Wiec profile prosto do krokwi na wkręty do drewna, bez wieszaków? Jak to się ma do naprężeń i tym podobnych rzeczy? Nie popękają łączenia płyt? Bo nie chciał bym już tego poprawiać poźniej i chcę zrobić dobrze..stąd moje wątpliwości..


Daj profile, ale mocuj na wieszakach bezpośrednich. Pamiętaj o folii paroizolacyjnej.

http://www.knauf.pl/knaufengine/inde...157&Itemid=172

Zobacz piąty film instruktażowy. 

Tam stosują taką taśmę poślizgową przy łączeniu ze ścianą. Z tego co zdążyłem się zorientować, to nie łączy się na sztywno ze ścianą ani profili CD ani płyty. Będzie pracować i pękać, ale dzięki taśmie ślizgowej rysa będzie równa i praktycznie niezauważalna.

----------


## bigber

Witam odgrzebie trochę temat bo zabieram się do zrobienia dwóch sufitów podwieszanych 1- 120cm/400cm i 2- 240cm/250cm ze względu na ich wymiary i fakt że pomieszczenie ma obecnie już 2,59cm wysokości chciałem zrobić to na konstrukcji samonośnej bezwieszakowej czyli profile UW50 przymocować do ściany a profile CW50 wsunąć w profil przyścienny. Rozstaw profili nośnych co 50cm i teraz pytanie czy mocować profile z sobą oraz płytę do profili obwodowych czy nie ???????

----------


## mar_les

Witam,

I jakie moacie Opinie skręcać czy nie? Bo ja teraz robię sufit na poddaszu przyczepianych do jętek dachowych i wg mnie nie nalezało by tego skręcać by mogło to pracować......

Pozdrawiam

----------

